# Neve no Nordeste Transmontano (Vinhais) - Dezembro 2009



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2010 às 01:14)

Estas fotos foram tiradas na nevada do dia 23 de Dezembro, nas proximidades da minha aldeia, que fica situada no Nordeste do Concelho de Vinhais.

Boas nevadas


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 01:29)

Zoelae disse:


>



Que espectáculo *Zoelae*!! 

Ainda foi uma grande camada!

Quando estive há dias na Polónia, percebi o quanto a nossa neve é diferente da deles.
A nossa é pesada, capaz de partir as gestas.
A do leste é tão leve, que basta soprar que ela esvoaça logo.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 01:47)

Belos registos


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2010 às 02:34)

Sem dúvida, fotos muito boas! Boa acumulação! Saudades, de passear atolado em neve!


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 07:59)

Excelentes testemunhos Zoelae, falhei por poucos dias essa paisagem.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

Belíssimas fotos! Parece-me que foi mais ou menos a mesma quantidade que caiu por aqui na foto citada pelo André, em outras parece que há bastante menos neve.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Zoelae disse:


>



Fotos muito boas


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2010 às 13:20)

Belas fotos nevadas

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Fotos fantásticas, com boa acumulação. É um regalo quando a neve cai assim de forma generalizada por toda a paisagem

Na foto que o Dan citou, aquela serra carregadinha de neve é na Sanábria, não?


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

Que grande reportagem!!!

Nesse dia, depois da neve aqui em Bragança, apareceu o sol gerou-se o contraste da neve com o sol... foi muito bom!

A tua aldeia é a nascente ou a poente da serra da Coroa?



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Fotos sem dúvida espectaculares


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2010 às 16:22)

Minho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas, com boa acumulação. É um regalo quando a neve cai assim de forma generalizada por toda a paisagem
> 
> Na foto que o Dan citou, aquela serra carregadinha de neve é na Sanábria, não?



 Não. não é na Sanábria. A Sanábria já fica bastante longe dali. Aqueles Montes pertencem ao Maciço Central Orenseano. Esse que se vê de frente  são os Montes do Invernadeiro, os portugueses chama-lhe "os Invernadouros", que tem 1500-1600m. O cume mais alto que se vê de Portugal fica a 1700m, mas não é bem visível na imagem, com altitude próxima do ponto mais alto que é Manzaneda (1782m), no extremo norte do Maçico Central Orenseano. Esses montes estão separados das Montanhas da Sanábria pelo vale do Bibei (afluente do Sil, por sua vez afluente do Minho), apenas ligados aos de Sanábria por um planalto com altitudes entre os 1000-1200m que separa as bacias hidrográficas do Minho e do Douro.







O vale que se vê nas fotos é o do Rio Mente.


Respondendo à questão do Z13, a minha aldeia fica a poente (oeste) da serra da Coroa.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Zoelae disse:


>



Que postal


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

FantásticasParecem mesmo postais

O nevão do dia 23 foi mesmo brutal


----------

